# Intranet erstellen, aber wie und womit



## Bizkit (5. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte/muss ein Intranet erstellen.
Es besteht bisher aus Word, Excel und PDF Dokumenten. Diese sind untereinander Verknüpft, so das sich eine kette bildet und ich diese Kette durch verschiedene Dokumente durchlaufen kann.
Bisher habe ich es so gemacht, das die Word und Excel Dokumente in das HTML Format umgewandelt habe und dann wie eine Internetseite auf den Server in meine Firma gespeichert habe. Nur leider ist die Umwandlung ins HTML Format mit viel Arbeit verbunden.

Frage: Gibt eine eine bessere Lösung dafür?

Hoffe auf viele Antworten.

Gruß Simon


----------



## Navy (5. Oktober 2006)

Du möchtest was genau?

Einen interne Firmenpage mit Dokumentenaustausch?
Ein interne Dateninfrastuktur aufbauen?
Dokumente für jeden zugänglich machen?
Dokumente dynamisch erstellen?

Deine Problemstellung ist recht vage...


----------



## Bizkit (5. Oktober 2006)

Ich möchte am liebsten aus den Dokumenten (da diese einmal vorhanden sind) eine firmeninterne Internetseite erstellen. Wo man schnell und kompfotabel Daten ändern kann.

Ich möchte am liebsten auch nicht auf die Designelement von Word und Excel nicht verzichten. Da ich z.B. in den Excel Dokumenten oft eine Art Ablaufdiegramm darstelle (so in der Art mit Wenn Ja zutrifft, dann folge dem Pfeil, und wenn Nein dann folge diesem Pfeil).

Gruß Simon


----------



## Navy (5. Oktober 2006)

http://www.heise.de/ct/06/20/096/default.shtml


----------



## Bizkit (6. Oktober 2006)

Die Leute sollen ja nicht miteinander an den Dokumenten arbeiten, sondern sollen die Dokumente nur betragchten, bzw. sich auf den Desktop laden und dort eventuell bearbeiten und dann für die Projekte speichern.


----------

